# Fetal heart rate at 34 weeks



## yaya

Dear Emilycaitlin

I had my 34-week midwife appointment today and the fetal heart rate was 122 bpm, which I thought was a little on the low side, but the midwife said it was within the normal range.

When I got home, I checked my diary and the heart rate when I used to use my doppler (at around 18-19 weeks) was always around 135-145. I've not used the doppler since I've started feeling regular movements, but it worried me that the heart rate is lower than it used to be. 

Is it normal for the heart rate to slow down a bit the further along you are in your pregnancy, or should I be worried?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi, the earlier in the pregnancy, the faster the heart rate. The normal range is 110-160 beats per minute, 
Your baby sounds fine,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## yaya

Thanks so much Emilycaitlin -- you're always so reassuring. Will try to stop being so neurotic...

x


----------

